# Anyone know how to size down/compress a video?



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

I need to compress a 44 second video i have. It is a .mov file. Let me know if you can help. Thanks
Pat


----------



## Smoid (Mar 26, 2006)

sudgestions: zip it, rar it.

Also, what i do far larger videos is import it into windows movie maker then export it and it will give you an option of compressing. you can even choose how big you want the file size and it will do the nessesary compressing


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

How can I zip it or "rar it"? It wont let me import it to windows movie maker because it is a .mov file. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smoid (Mar 26, 2006)

hmm that sucks. To zip find it in windows explorer, Right click - send to - compressed zip folder


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

I sent it to a compressed folder, and it didnt even compress it. I need to change the format from .mov to .mpeg, .mpg, .avi, or something like that so I can mess with it in Windows Movie Maker. I downloaded some programs that convert the files, but all of them need like divx code to work, and to get divx, it is 14 MB, so I cant download that on dial up. Know of any small converters that dont require divx? Thanks
Pat


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not sure how large Rad Video Tools is, but that can covert from mov to avi. Can you leave your computer on for a while and download DivX? Its really worth it.


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, I figured it out. I used AVI free trial, so they put some print on it, but I changed the file type, then used WMM to size it down. I took it from 12.8MB to under 1 MB, haha. And the quality isnt too bad.


----------

